# Deformed kitten



## Crushmer

Hi there, I am new to this forum. Have been breeding Siamese cats for a few years.
Saturday our Lilac point had her second litter, but one of the kittens are deformed.
We have had almost 40 kittens all together so far and never had any problems with deformed or stillborn kittens and have been lucky to not have lost any kittens so far.
I have never seen anything like this kitten and don't know what to expect as he grows (if he survives). 
He was born with his one eye open, other eye closed but looks quite big. His nose is deformed and he has a soft flesh bump on his head. His head also looks a bit smaller / flatter (from the side) than the other kitten's. He does not have a cleft palate.
He is acting normal, making kitten sounds, breathing normal, suckling etc...


I am planning to have the Vet have a look at him. Would just like to know if anyone had any experience with such deformity? 
Any advice would be appreciated.

Thank you
Regards
Chantal


----------



## lymorelynn

I've no experience of this sort of problem but think a vet's opinion on this kitten's health is really the only answer.
Whatever the outcome I wish the little mite well and hope that he isn't suffering at all.


----------



## nutmeg

I just want to echo what the previous poster has said, I hope the kitten is ok x


----------



## 1290423

lymorelynn said:


> I've no experience of this sort of problem but think a vet's opinion on this kitten's health is really the only answer.
> Whatever the outcome I wish the little mite well and hope that he isn't suffering at all.


Can only agree!


----------



## spid

Minnii's very first kitten was born deformed - huge great hydrocephalous lump on the back of the head and foreshortened limbs - in a way we were lucky as he was still born. If the lump is that then he probably won't survive but the vet should be able to tell. If it is that the water is unable to drain from his brain and he will just keep getting worse as the pressure on his brain increases and he will be in pain so probably best IN THAT CASE to let him go. But the vet is the only one who will really know. Good luck.


----------



## Paddypaws

When Nellie had her kittens _years _ago, one of them was deformed in a similar way, it was like he had a big bubble on his head. I rushed straight to the vet with him and they said it would not be able to survive so they PTS.
I guess you can only see if nature takes its course, as long as vet doesnt think it will be suffering.


----------



## Jiskefet

I know it is upsetting having a deformed kitten, but a photo would help to understand the nature of the deformity. If it doesn't impair his health, he might well live a happy life, and there are some people who don't mind a deformity.


----------



## canuckjill

Jiskefet said:


> I know it is upsetting having a deformed kitten, but a photo would help to understand the nature of the deformity. If it doesn't impair his health, he might well live a happy life, and there are some people who don't mind a deformity.


we removed the link to the picture, maybe she/he could give a bit more written description .


----------



## Jiskefet

Canuckjill, I understood from the description in your PB that the deformity is quite bad and not suitable for public viewing, which I can relate to....

Crushmer, if you want to show me the photo you may send the link tome in a PM, I work in a pathology lab (human pathology) and I have seen all kinds of gruesome things, so I am not easily shocked. My knowledge of human deformities may help me get an idea of the extent of the problems this kitten will have, if it lives....

But I guess the vet will be able to tell you, as well.
I suppose you will be taking him to the vet, tomorrow, anyway....


----------



## WelshYorkieLover

canuckjill said:


> we removed the link to the picture, maybe she/he could give a bit more written description .


Why did you delete the link to the picture?


----------



## WelshYorkieLover

Jiskefet said:


> Canuckjill, I understood from the description in your PB that the deformity is quite bad and not suitable for public viewing, which I can relate to....
> 
> Crushmer, if you want to show me the photo you may send the link tome in a PM, I work in a pathology lab (human pathology) and I have seen all kinds of gruesome things, so I am not easily shocked. My knowledge of human deformities may help me get an idea of the extent of the problems this kitten will have, if it lives....
> 
> But I guess the vet will be able to tell you, as well.
> I suppose you will be taking him to the vet, tomorrow, anyway....


How can it not be suitable for public viewing! It's a kitten that has been born with a deformity, not someone who is being cruel to him!! Sensitive much!?


----------



## lymorelynn

The link was removed as it was deemed to be upsetting to any younger members who might have seen it. This was explained to the OP who has not been back on since their first post.
I realise that some people may find this as being oversensitive but the post came up for moderation and the decision was made then.
I can only reiterate what I said in my first reply. It was a case that needed a vet's decision on the viability of the poor little mite if he is still alive.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover

Anyone of these young members could google "deformed kitten" and see hundreds of them but one picture from someone asking for advice on here isn't going to damage them enough to put them in therapy! They'll have seen worse on here I can assure you that!


----------



## canuckjill

pretty much anything can be found on google doesn't mean we authorize it on the forum...now back to helping the OP it would be best if your vet looked at the lil one and helped you with any decisions needed....


----------



## welshjet

I know the last post was done last night, but personally im in my 40's and would not like to have seen this on an open forum, yes it is a kitten but my way of thing is that this is something which need a qualified vets attention only


----------



## Jansheff

Hi OP, please would you let us know how this baby gets on? Hope it's just cosmetic and he's otherwise OK.


----------



## Crushmer

Hi everyone.
I am sorry for not replying, I totally forgot I posted on this forum :-\
Thank you for all the replies.

The kitten is now just over 6 weeks old and still going strong.
He has been to the Vet, the Vet said it is a developmental problem and that he is in no pain.

The only problem now is that he is very small (about half his sibling's size) and growing very slow. He only weighs 250g ! I am feeding him high quality soft food and kitty milk.

Here is a photo of him now: http://i1176.photobucket.com/albums/x334/Crushmer/DSCF0357_450x600.jpg


----------



## Crushmer

I sent a reply with a link to a recent photo etc. a few days ago already. Wonder why it's not showing on my post?


----------



## Crushmer

http://i1176.photobucket.com/albums/x334/Crushmer/DSCF0357_450x600.jpg


----------



## Crushmer

Ok, so here is the photo now.

Sorry for not posting a reply earlier, I have not received any emails to notify me that replies have been posted, maybe a setting I have wrong?

Kitten is just over 6 weeks now and going strong.
Only problem is that he is very small, about half his siblings size, weighs only 250g.


----------



## marleyboo

mods i dont understand how this photo would upset any younger members?

somebody reading could help,this is a bonus is it not?? i thought this forum was for advice and help??

unless the picture is gory/the animal is in pain i see no reason??


the kitten doesnt look bad attal....but ofcourse the vet will be able to tell you quality of life or any health problems and you can go from there, please let us know how you get on.

an adoreable little mite xx


----------



## Crushmer

It was actually the first photo of him when he was just born that was removed, not the one I posted now.


----------



## Crushmer

This is the one that was removed:


----------



## marleyboo

gotcha didnt realise this was an older post! :thumbup1:

still an adoreable little thing glad kitty looks so much better what happened at the vets?Xxxx


----------



## Crushmer

Vet said that it is a developmental problem. the Vet said to give him a chance as long as he is not suffering. He is no suffering at all and is a very happy, lively kitten, I believe if he makes it to adulthood he will have a very good quality of life. Just his size I'm worried about now, but can only do the best I can for him and see what happens. 
He is slightly mentally "challenged", he doesn't climb into the litterbox by himself, I have to put him in there to do his business a few times a day, he also doesn't climb up and onto thins like his siblings.. 
I have grown extremely attached to him and visa versa. 
Love him unconditionally!


----------



## Chewie39

He is a lovely boy, hope he's doing ok? Does he seem to have any physical problems as well as being small or is it just "cosmetic" as someone else said? Has the vet been able to give you any indications of what to expect?

Will you be keeping him or looking for a sensible home for him? Where are you based (in case anyone is interested in giving him a life home)?

He really is gorgeous, bless him

Edit, cross posted. Sounds like he was lucky to be born in your house rather than somewhere else!


----------



## ChinaBlue

Oh bless him - he is just "special". He has made it so far so deserves a chance. I hope you can keep him or find him a suitable loving home whatever his long term prognosis. He will definitely bring some sunshine into any owner's heart. Do keep us advised as to his progress.


----------



## Crushmer

Chewie39, except for his size and being not as "bright" as his siblings, he is fine. We live in a small town in South Africa (Jeffreys Bay), my Vet does not have allot of experience with kitten deformities so can't really tell me what to expect. 
He isn't going anywhere!  I am definitely keeping him, have grown to attached to him and he to me.


----------



## Crushmer

Anyone know how I can get replies to go to my email?


----------



## Ian B

Part of me wishes I hadn't looked at the pic (tho' it's not that bad tbh) but most of me is *so* glad this kitten is being given every chance. A huge :thumbup1: to the OP for doing so.

Ian


----------



## louiserp1

Top right hand corner, 'thread tools' then 'subscribe to thread'

HTH


----------



## Crushmer

louiserp1 said:


> Top right hand corner, 'thread tools' then 'subscribe to thread'
> 
> HTH


Thank you!


----------



## Jansheff

He's beautiful and a very special baby. Hope he continues to do well.


----------



## Lulus mum

I think he is so lovely and very special
what does it matter if he looks different or he isnt able to do things his siblings can do?
If he is happy and not suffering and VERY MUCH loved -that is all that matters

Thank you for caring!!!
Maureen


----------



## dagny0823

He's a sweet baby, and I hope he continues to do well. Obviously, he's thriving under your unconditional love, so he's very lucky to have been born in your house where he'll be loved. I'm looking forward to hearing about him as he grows up.

As for pictures and all that, my feeling is that it shouldn't be more upsetting for anyone to see a picture of a special needs kitten than a special needs child, especially if the picture is intended for the use of education. Would we cringe at a picture of a human baby with a deformity? Or would we be encouraged, and encourage our own children, to be understanding of his differences and the things that make him special?


----------



## Crushmer

He is running around like a little monkey right now playing with his siblings 

I totally agree about the pictures!


----------



## LostGirl

He is lovely Im so glad hes made it this far. Hes one special little guy


----------



## Chewie39

dagny0823 said:


> As for pictures and all that, my feeling is that it shouldn't be more upsetting for anyone to see a picture of a special needs kitten than a special needs child, especially if the picture is intended for the use of education. Would we cringe at a picture of a human baby with a deformity? Or would we be encouraged, and encourage our own children, to be understanding of his differences and the things that make him special?


Absolutely. I've met many special people during my years working in hospitals and I'm trying to bring my son up to understand that some people might look different but that there's no such thing as "normal". I saw both pictures earlier so they are in my pc history and I showed them to my son who loves and cares about animals - he's 14 and I'm proud of his reaction, he was just glad the kitten looked so much better in the second picture and is doing so well. I'd hope he'd behave the same way if he saw a person with an "upsetting" disability in the supermarket and I think he would.

This is a heartwarming story in a world where so many "normal" kittens are dumped for the most trivial of reasons, I'm so pleased kitten and human have each other. He's adorable.


----------



## dagny0823

Crushmer said:


> He is running around like a little monkey right now playing with his siblings


That's so lovely to hear! I think he'll be just fine and he'll bring you much happiness and love because you took a chance with him. Bless you both.


----------



## Ali82

I'm really hoping for the best for this little one.

It wasn't the same thing but a family member of mine had a 'special' persian kitten, he only had one ear and a deformed face which caused a whistling sound when breething and he was prone to eye and respiratory infections. However, he went on to live a long and happy life until he was 21 years old! As long as the vet is happy he isn't in pain and he continues to develop then there's hope.


----------



## Crushmer

MeshaBaby-1.mp4 video by Crushmer - Photobucket

For those interested, here is a video of the baby playing.
He will be 8 weeks this Saturday. Has gained some weight, weighs 280g now


----------



## Grace_Lily

Thank you for sharing the video, it's lovely to see him having fun and thriving just like a kitten should


----------



## Mayhem Red

Oh my stars he's just darling! Bless him!


----------



## we love bsh's

arrh how sweet was that!


----------



## Chewie39

He's completely adorable - aww bless him when he ran into the chair and I love how he pounces. He really is lovely and I'm so pleased he's put a bit of weight on


----------



## Ian B

Chewie39 said:


> He's completely adorable - aww bless him when he ran into the chair and I love how he pounces. He really is lovely and I'm so pleased he's put a bit of weight on


Fab vid  but how I winced when he ran into the chair.

Ian


----------



## marleyboo

wow he looks fantastic!


----------



## ChinaBlue

Aww he is a SUPERSTAR.

Do keep us updated.


----------



## PetloverJo

Bless him. Great that he is doing ok, glad he has put on weight. :thumbup1:

Edit Thanks for posting the video


----------



## LostGirl

He is SUCH a character, hes soooo full of life!! 

whats he called?


----------



## dagny0823

So cute and so tiny! It's nice to see him playing like an ordinary kitten. Bless his little paws.


----------



## sallysqueak

Aww he's lovely! Just been reading all your posts and it's so nice to hear a story of someone who thinks so much of their pets - as it should be! He's very lucky to have you and I'm really glad you're keeping him with you!

He looks like any normal playful kitten to me! I actually find his face quite appealing, and I love his huge ears! lol


----------



## littleblackcat

he is soooo cute


----------



## Heybunny

Aww, he's so lovely!


----------



## jill3

So glad the little man is doing well. He looks like he's doing all the kitten things and growing too.
Well done to you for giving him the chance of a Happy and loving life.:thumbup1:


----------



## littleblackcat

i hope the little kitten is ok


----------



## Decima

What a playful and lively little boy he is! I'm sorry that the picture of him as a newborn was unacceptable. He definitely looks different, but very cute.

I wonder if has some sort of chromosomal abnormality? I suppose it might be relevant if you are breeding from his parents, just in case it's something hereditary. It also would be useful to know if he might have other problems, for instance with vision or hearing. I have no idea if vets test for things like that.

He's lovely, and I hope he has a long and happy life 

Edit: The photo (although not the video) of him reminded me a little of Frank and Louie who was in the news last year (http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/weird-...-cat-is-world-record-breaker-115875-23456317/) . Maybe this is a much milder case with less duplication? I think it was the widespaced eyes which made me think of it. Otherwise they don't seem to have much in common!


----------



## JackOscar

hi, how is your little lovely doing? are you keeping him?


----------



## Jiskefet

Looks very much like a cleft plate.
But he does look a lot better than just after birth. He is picking up very well.
And he is absolutely adorable.


----------



## TatiLie

He's adorable!
I'm so glad I saw this thread!
After reading so many stories about breeders that care just for the money, it makes my heart warm and happy to see that for each one of those, there are many more like you and other amazing breeders in the PF, that really care and love their kitties.
I wish you and him all the good things in this world.


----------



## Crushmer

LostGirl said:


> He is SUCH a character, hes soooo full of life!!
> 
> whats he called?


His name is Yuki


----------



## Crushmer

littleblackcat said:


> i hope the little kitten is ok


He is just fine.


----------



## Crushmer

" Decima: What a playful and lively little boy he is! I'm sorry that the picture of him as a newborn was unacceptable. He definitely looks different, but very cute.

I wonder if has some sort of chromosomal abnormality? I suppose it might be relevant if you are breeding from his parents, just in case it's something hereditary. It also would be useful to know if he might have other problems, for instance with vision or hearing. I have no idea if vets test for things like that.

He's lovely, and I hope he has a long and happy life

Edit: The photo (although not the video) of him reminded me a little of Frank and Louie who was in the news last year (http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/weird-w...5875-23456317/) . Maybe this is a much milder case with less duplication? I think it was the widespaced eyes which made me think of it. Otherwise they don't seem to have much in common!"

I am still deciding whether to have his mommy spayed or not, if it is hereditary it would definitely come from her side, not from his dad as he has sired 38 normal kittens so far...
My Vet is pretty sure it is not hereditary and that it is only a once of thing, developmental problem when he was still a fetus... But I still feel I would be taking a chance if I decide to let her have babies again. I love little Yuki, but do not want to have the same thing happen again, maybe next time it will be much worse... So, I don't know, difficult decision.
I think his hearing and sight is fine..

Don't think it's the same case as Frank and Louie, there is no duplication...


----------



## Crushmer

Jiskefet said:


> Looks very much like a cleft plate.
> But he does look a lot better than just after birth. He is picking up very well.
> And he is absolutely adorable.


No cleft plate..


----------



## Crushmer

Thanks everyone for all the kind words, appreciate it!
Yuki is still doing fine, sleeping in his blanky on my lap right now. 

Will keep you updated on his progress.


----------



## TatiLie

I love his name! It's my grandma and cousin name (can be used for boys or girls in Japanese) and it means 'blessing', 'fortune' and also 'snow', so suits him very well!

I don't think it's a case of conjoint twin (also known as siamese twins... ironic considering his breed!). To me it seems that the hypertelorism (the increase of the eye distance) is caused by a growth in the center-left of his face, no? His right side seems normal to me. Anyway, it may be just a malformation that has nothing to do with genetics. Tough decision to make! I hope that with time and development of Yuki your decision will be an easy one.


----------



## Crushmer

Yuki


----------



## Chewie39

He is beautiful :001_wub:

I'm so pleased he was sent to someone like you who who will love him and understand how special he is. He'd be welcome here in a heartbeat! Hope you will keep us posted, I love him


----------



## Crushmer

Thanks chewie. 
I looove him too! I will keep you posted...


----------



## ChinaBlue

He is so very special and we will all, of course, require regular updates and photos. He brings us all together


----------



## Cerridwen

I was so scared to click the link. I was afraid I'd see something really horrible but OMG what a cutie!!! What a lovely little one.


----------



## Crushmer




----------



## Treaclesmum

Poor little baby


----------



## MoggyBaby

Awwww he is just the CUTEST little man. I am so glad that you have given him the chance to have a life and did not make the 'other' decision which I think quite a few breeders may have done.

I am sure that he will reward you many times over with an abundance of love and affection. He looks like he will be a sparkling little character. 

I look forward to hearing more of his development and seeing pictures as he grows.


----------



## rose

Ah bless!
His deformity means his teeth are not aligned. Will this cause problems later on with eating/teeth pressing on gums etc? I wonder what caused this to happen? Is a bit like an hare lip?


----------



## Crushmer

MoggyBaby said:


> Awwww he is just the CUTEST little man. I am so glad that you have given him the chance to have a life and did not make the 'other' decision which I think quite a few breeders may have done.
> 
> I am sure that he will reward you many times over with an abundance of love and affection. He looks like he will be a sparkling little character.
> 
> I look forward to hearing more of his development and seeing pictures as he grows.


I would never think of putting a kitten to sleep because of a deformity... but yes, many other breeders would take the "easy way out".
I would only consider it when a kitten is suffering and nothing can be done for him/her.

He is very affectionate, talks ALLOT! Very attached to me, follows me everywhere.
At the moment he is still healthy and happy, no problems, except for his small size.


----------



## Crushmer

rose said:


> Ah bless!
> His deformity means his teeth are not aligned. Will this cause problems later on with eating/teeth pressing on gums etc? I wonder what caused this to happen? Is a bit like an hare lip?


At the moment it's not causing problems. If it does later on, will probably have to have the canines removed.


----------



## Decima

I keep checking back to see if there's any more photos of Yuki. He's such a sweetie! I'm glad he's doing so well.


----------



## ChinaBlue

He looks ready to take on the world...bless him.

So long as he is not in any pain/discomfort, can eat, drink and play then it really doesn't matter what he looks like - he obviously doesn't see it as an issue and neither should we Savour every day with him; I am sure he brings a smile to your face at least once a day and I am sure more often than that. It is perhaps a reminder in this shallow image conscious world that looks ain't everything and sometimes being "flawed" shows a greater beauty within.

Go Yuki!!!


----------



## Chewie39

Aww there's my gorgeous Yuki - I just checked in to see how he's doing too.

He was in my dream the night before last!


----------



## natty01

sorry will pm some pics are a bit upsetting


----------



## MoggyBaby

Crushmer, just before Christmas we had a thread running for our 'Extra Special' cats - ones who face each day with their own challenges.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/209987-extra-special-cats.html

I think Yuki ABSOLUTELY qualifies to be on the Roll of Honour. 

He really is such a little hunny bunny. xxx


----------



## Crushmer

MoggyBaby said:


> Crushmer, just before Christmas we had a thread running for our 'Extra Special' cats - ones who face each day with their own challenges.
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/209987-extra-special-cats.html
> 
> I think Yuki ABSOLUTELY qualifies to be on the Roll of Honour.
> 
> He really is such a little hunny bunny. xxx


Thanks! I just put his photo on there.


----------



## Crushmer

Yuki is doing great 
He is now 10,5 weeks and weighs 350g!

Yuki









Yuki & his brother









Yuki & his sister









Yuki & his brother & sister


----------



## ChinaBlue

What a lovable adorable little fella he is - who could resist that little face.

Do keep the updates coming. Please give him a kiss from me.


----------



## MoggyBaby

I swear Yuki is getting even cuter!!!!!! :001_tt1: :001_tt1:

Great to read that he is continuing to put on weight and doing so well.

Already looking forward to more piccies. Please give some him big cuddles from all at Moggy Towers. 

xxx


----------



## PetloverJo

Glad that he is putting weight. He is so cute


----------



## noushka05

aww i love little Yuki so much:001_wub: im over the moon to here hes doing so well x


----------



## ellsbells0123

I have just seen this post and i am totally in love with the little fella and well done you :thumbsup:


----------



## Crushmer

Thank you for the kind words


----------



## natty01

bless him he is so tiny . im glad he has you


----------



## CatsofAvalon

What a little scamp! He is a sweetie!


----------



## ella

He is gorgeous!

Who are his parents (I'm guessing they are on the pics on your signature?)


----------



## Crushmer

ella said:


> He is gorgeous!
> 
> Who are his parents (I'm guessing they are on the pics on your signature?)


Kattie and Mesha...


----------



## rose

He is so tiny, bless
Has he just got a random birth defect or is it a known syndrome that can affect cats in general, like syndromes in humans? He is very special!


----------



## Crushmer

rose said:


> He is so tiny, bless
> Has he just got a random birth defect or is it a known syndrome that can affect cats in general, like syndromes in humans? He is very special!


According to my Vet it is just a random birth defect... something went wrong during fetal development...


----------



## Crushmer

Yuki is still doing good, though he hasn't gained any weight in a while... He still eats good, is not thin but still very tiny. His siblings are being spayed & neutered next week, but Yuki doesn't even have anything back there yet 
I have decided to have his mommy spayed as well as all our other cats, 2 are pregnant at the moment so will have the 2 more litters and then no more!
At the moment I'm breeding and doing rescue, so will then go into rescue full time once all our cats have been spayed & neutered.


----------



## dagny0823

Wow, he really is a tiny little guy. He looks like he's just bursting with personality and is happy, despite being so little and having struggles. It must be all of the love he gets :001_wub: I could just cuddle him for hours.

Thanks for keeping us updated. I think about him quite often, like Peggle, wondering how he's doing.


----------



## catlover0581

i think he has got to be one of the cutest things i have ever seen - i just showed my 12 and 9 year old the pictures, and rather than say 'urgh', they said 'cool, is it a genetic disorder or just a one off?' !! now i'm proud of you, Yuki AND my boys!! lol xxx

think he's a blessing for you and you're a blessing for him  xxx


----------



## Pheebs

Oh, what a sweet little guy, that little face really tugs at the heartstrings. He does looks tiny in that last photo, hopefully he'll get bigger!

Bless him, and you for not taking the option that some would have.


----------



## peter0

He is so so cute, i just want to cuddle him


----------



## tellingtails

Ahh he is so adorable, bless him


----------



## MoggyBaby

Cheers for the update and how great to see that cute little man again.

Please give the loveable Yuki big hugs from all at Moggy Towers. 

xxxx


----------



## ChinaBlue

He is just the most adorable little guy - a real little heartbreaker - his personality just shines out of those big baby blues.

Thanks for the piccies - we, the Yuki groupies(!), really *must demand *more regular updates of the little guy. You could put them in the Photos Section under Yuki as to us he isn't "deformed" he is "Special"!!:001_tt1:


----------



## LilahSuki

Maww he's so tiny :001_tt1: I'm sure he won't have any health problems and will be a happy kitty :w00t:

P.S.
I wanna play with a kitty and my cats are asleep. Can I borrow Yuki for today ? :wink:


----------



## Crushmer

Yuki is not doing so good anymore.
The past 2 days he has been very listless and just not himself.
As mentioned before, he hasn't gained any weight in a while. And when I weighed him yesterday he actually lost some weight.
He still eats, but he falls asleep in front of his food bowl then i have to wake in up to continue eating. This morning when I put him in his litterbox to go to the toilet he just fell asleep in the litterbox.
he doesn't talk to me anymore, he used to answer me with his big loud voice every time I called his name..

I am holding him right now, wrapped in a blanky and can't sop crying...


----------



## Dally Banjo

Poor little paws I hope he's ok x


----------



## Ian B

Crushmer said:


> Yuki is not doing so good anymore.
> The past 2 days he has been very listless and just not himself.
> As mentioned before, he hasn't gained any weight in a while. And when I weighed him yesterday he actually lost some weight.
> He still eats, but he falls asleep in front of his food bowl then i have to wake in up to continue eating. This morning when I put him in his litterbox to go to the toilet he just fell asleep in the litterbox.
> he doesn't talk to me anymore, he used to answer me with his big loud voice every time I called his name..
> 
> I am holding him right now, wrapped in a blanky and can't sop crying...


So sorry to hear this, not the sort of news to start a week with :cryin:

*If* his time has come, it might have been short but was a lot longer than most people would have even thought about attempting to give him, so a huge :thumbsup: to you for doing so, and a bigger :thumbsup: to him for being such a fighter.

Here's hoping he defies the odds again and gets over this setback.

Ian


----------



## Cazzer

sorry to hear that lovely wee man isn't so good, he's managed to touch many peoples hearts. So hoping he will be ok x


----------



## Blue Moon

Yuki, has sure touched our hearts
I will chant for him.

Universal Blessings
Blue Moon


----------



## lisa306

Hi, We have all fallen in love with Yuki, its sad. 
Hope he pulls through, sending my love x


----------



## noushka05

oh im so sad to hear little Yuki is poorly, im praying this very special little kitty gets better (((hugs )))


----------



## MoggyBaby

Awwww noooooooooooo :crying:

Come on Yuki dude, you need to fight this, we're all rooting for you little man. 

We all love you so much...........

Lots of healing vibes coming your way.

xxxxxx


----------



## ChinaBlue

Oh bless him. So many of us are indeed rooting for this little guy to come through. Special hugs and little kisses to him. He has touched us all. Have you tried syringing some food/water into him - just to stop him dehydrating?


----------



## Crushmer

ChinaBlue said:


> Oh bless him. So many of us are indeed rooting for this little guy to come through. Special hugs and little kisses to him. He has touched us all. Have you tried syringing some food/water into him - just to stop him dehydrating?


He is eating his soft food, he is just not eating as much as before and keeps falling asleep when eating: He does not know how to drink water from a bowl, so I have been adding water to his soft food so that he gets enough water in. From today I have also been giving him water with electrolyte through syringe.
He has just eaten now and is sleeping in his blanky again. It just seems like he has no energy


----------



## celicababe1986

Oh no :crying:

Come on little guy xx


----------



## PetloverJo

Oh no really hoping Yuki will pull through this, keep on fighting little man we all love you xxxx


----------



## kathyj

I only found this thread today, and have really enjoyed reading how little Yuki has been thriving, albeit, at a smaller scale than his siblings. I think you are marvelous to have done the right thing and kept him and not taken the easy way out, and as everyone who has posted on here has said, he is adorable - "special" cats really are very special - they have so much love to give and deserve all the love in the world.

And now I reach the end and find Yuki is not well. I am praying that he has enough energy and fight to recover. Hopefully you will take him to the vet - he may have caught an infection. Has he been vaccinated with all the usual cat vaccines. Maybe he has a weak immune system, so hopefully the vet can give him a big boost. 

Stay strong Yuki.


----------



## natty01

poor yuki , im thinking of you both ((hugs))


----------



## Misi

Oh no :crying: I hope he pulls through. Hugs to you both.


----------



## Pheebs

Oh, poor Yuki. I hope he rallies.


----------



## dagny0823

Oh no, please Yuki, rally your strength. We're all pulling for you and we've all taken you into our hearts. You're such a special guy and you've got fans who love you all over the world. Your mummy has worked so hard to keep you well and has poured so much love into you. Please be well. You are precious.


----------



## MCWillow

Oh no 

Poor little guy, I so hope he gets his spark back and rallies round.

Sending lots of healing vibes to Yuki, and love to you all xxx


----------



## Lulus mum

I fell in love with him when I read your first post and posted about how I thought that he was so gorgeous and how kind you were to give h im a chance 
He is certainly a very special boy and I SO want this to have a happy ending

Thinking of you both
MAUREEN


----------



## SnazzyJazzy

come on yuki you can make it:crying: you have been so strong and you are so loved keep strong little one


----------



## Jansheff

Come on baby fight and get well. There's lots of people love you.


----------



## ChinaBlue

How is Yuki today?


----------



## Crushmer

Thanks everyone for your support. Yuki is definitely a bit better today. But now his sister is in hospital. She was spayed yesterday, took her home yesterday afternoon but had to take her back 10h last night, rapid breathing and listless.
They suspect she is having a bad reaction to the anesthetic. She is not looking good at all, I told them to do whatever is needed to save her. I can't bare to lose her :cryin:. She is due to go to her new family next week with her sister.
And on top of everything someone broke into our home last night when we were sleeping :mad5:


----------



## MoggyBaby

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Talk about the [email protected] happening all at once.............

First, good news on Yuki. I hope he continues to improve and fights off whatever has gotten him down.

Second, so sorry to hear that his sister is not so good. That is sad. Wishing her well too and sending more love and good vibes.

Third, well may the overseers of bad karma come down on those who entered your property unlawfully!!!! I hope they didn't get away with anything too precious, cause any damage and that no-one was harmed - including your fur-babies.

Sending you all big (((hugs)))

xxx


----------



## lisa306

O dear Crushmer......
Your not having much luck at the moment.
Glad to hear little yuki is doing better.
so sad about his sister, hope she pulls through.
And then someone breaking in your house on top of all this.
you must keep strong.
All my love x


----------



## Crushmer

MoggyBaby said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Talk about the [email protected] happening all at once.............
> 
> First, good news on Yuki. I hope he continues to improve and fights off whatever has gotten him down.
> 
> Second, so sorry to heat that his sister is not so good. That is sad. Wishing her well too and sending more love and good vibes.
> 
> Third, well may the overseers of bad karma come down on those who entered your property unlawfully!!!! I hope they didn't get away with anything too precious, cause any damage and that no-one was harmed - including your fur-babies.
> 
> Sending you all big (((hugs)))
> 
> xxx


The first thing I did this morning when I noticed someone broke in was check that all the cats and kittens were still in the house and ok.
Fortunately everyone is ok and they didn't get away with anything too valuable.


----------



## Alaskacat

Oh what an awful time you are having. My thoughts go out to you and the kitties, I hope this is just a bump on their long life journeys. 

Warm wishes to you.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy

yikes  you are having a really bad time im glad to hear yuki is feeling a bit better now sending well wishes and healing vibes to his sister and big hugs to you


----------



## ChinaBlue

You are having such an awful time at the moment. I am so relieved that Yuki has picked up - he really has stolen a piece of my heart (I'm sure most of us feel that way!). Do hope his sister recovers. 

I hope the police get the b*$t%*ds who broke in - or perhaps if we all send them bad vibes they will break a leg (preferably two!) or something equally painful.

The main thing is that Yuki, his sister and the rest of the gang - and of course your family are all unharmed.


----------



## Crushmer

Well, good news first.
Yuki is back to his old self, running around, playing and talking as much as ever.

Sad news, his sister passed away in front of me at the Vet, I am heartbroken to say the least.(As well as her mommy who she would have gone to).


----------



## Dally Banjo

Im so very sorry to hear Yuki sister has gone to the bridge :crying:

RIP little paws xxx


----------



## dagny0823

Oh how awful for you all. 

I'm so very glad to hear that Yuki is rallying and on the mend, but that is so terribly sad about his sister :crying:. I hope she didn't suffer much. I'm always so nervous taking the pets in for spays and neuters, and Molly is due to have hers next month, and I feel silly worrying so. Now I don't feel quite so silly. I'm so sorry for you and her almost new family. But I can't say how relieved I am about Yuki. He really has stolen my heart--just hearing about his enormous personality makes me smile.

As for the break in---what a rotten thing to have happen, but again, it's a relief that everyone is fine and unharmed and nothing really valuable was taken.

Bad things come in threes, so you're finished with that at least


----------



## kathyj

I think we were all really worried last night not hearing how Yuki was, so very releived that he seems to have bounced back. 

I am so so sorry that you lost his sister though. Life can be so unfair sometimes. Spaying is so routine these days, that you really don't expect things to go wrong, but you just can't account for bad reactions to drugs/aneasthetic. 

Also sad to hear you had a break-in, just to add insult to injury. I am glad you and your furries are all ok, but it just makes me so hopping mad that people feel they can do this kind of stuff. Hopefully it is all uphill from now.

Big hug to little Yuki.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy

im sorry for your loss  kittens should never pass away!!! im glad little yuki is pulling through tou i really hope things only ge better for you


----------



## MoggyBaby

I was about to like your post until I read the second bit........

I am so, so sorry to read that. You poor thing and that poor little girl. As Kathyj says, you don't expect it anymore with spaying being so routine..... :nonod: Big hugs to you for your sad loss. 

I am glad to read, however, that Yuki has fought off his 'blues' and is back on form.


----------



## rose

Poor little baby girl, how sad. We all feel terrible taking well and happy kittens in to have their spays, worrying about them being sore. Never thought to worry about them not coming home So sorry!


----------



## ChinaBlue

Oh I am so very sorry about the little female kit - what an awful few days you have had - the kit's new family must be so sad too.


----------



## PetloverJo

So sorry for the loss of your little girl. Life can be so cruel sometimes.

So glad Yuki has improved and is back to his normal self.

Those scrots that broke into your house last night need hanging up by their scrotums and left to rot.

I hope things improve for you.

Best wishes

Jox


----------



## rose

How old was the poor kitten that died after being spayed? Is there more risk involved spaying kittens at a young age?


----------



## Crushmer

rose said:


> How old was the poor kitten that died after being spayed? Is there more risk involved spaying kittens at a young age?


She was 12 weeks.
There are risks with any surgery, doesn't matter what the age.


----------



## Mese

This thread has had me smiling at the piccies , fearful for Yuki's health and crying about his Sisters passing
what a glut of emotions for one thread

I cant say how pleased I am that little Yuki is better , he just pulls at your heartstrings with those big blue eyes and huge ears , bless him :001_wub:

I am truly sorry to hear about his sister though 
RIP sweet girl
xxx

As for the people who broke into your home , well I cant say what id like for fear of being banned , lets just hope karma works its magic and they get their just desserts 

Give that little sweetheart of yours a big hug from me


----------



## rose

I know all surgery carries a risk, so sorry for your poor baby  Is the family just going to have the sister?


----------



## Crushmer

Found out they broke into 6 houses in our area last night. They got away with lots of valuable things at all the houses except ours... Must sound strange, but I think the cats did something to scare them off, there were so many valuable things they could have taken easily.

I think Yuki knows I'm feeling sad, he has been extra affectionate and wanting to be with me the whole time since I got home from the Vet. Purring his heart out on my lap and kneading...

Thanks everyone for your kind words in this hard time.


----------



## Crushmer

rose said:


> I know all surgery carries a risk, so sorry for your poor baby  Is the family just going to have the sister?


Their would have been mommy decided she cannot take her sister. I have been sending her lots of photos and updated of her girls and she really loved them. She said Bluebell would remind her too much of Moonshadow (the kitten that passed)...and that they were meant to go to her together. I understand her decision. She has been very understanding and although I said I would refund her deposits she has been very kind and said she doesn't want it back. I feel so bad that i let her down.


----------



## MoggyBaby

Crushmer said:


> Their would have been mommy decided she cannot take her sister. I have been sending her lots of photos and updated of her girls and she really loved them. She said Bluebell would remind her too much of Moonshadow (the kitten that passed)...and that they were meant to go to her together. I understand her decision. She has been very understanding and although I said I would refund her deposits she has been very kind and said she doesn't want it back. I* feel so bad that i let her down*.


*YOU *didn't let her down, nature and sod's law let her down. What happened to Moonshadow was TOTALLY out of your control. Unless you had decided not to spay her of course but THAT was the only bit of control you had in this situation.

There was nothing you could have done to prevent this so DON'T blame yourself.


----------



## Crushmer

MoggyBaby said:


> *YOU *didn't let her down, nature and sod's law let her down. What happened to Moonshadow was TOTALLY out of your control. Unless you had decided not to spay her of course but THAT was the only bit of control you had in this situation.
> 
> There was nothing you could have done to prevent this so DON'T blame yourself.


Thanks MoggyBaby, at the moment I,m feeling allot of guilt and so many what ifs running through my mind, can't think straight at the moment, but I'll feel better in a few days.


----------



## AngelEyes92

Just read this whole post- what a rollercoaster.

So glad Yuki is better, did you ever find out what was wrong with him? He is so sweet; a true fighter! Yuki is 

Poor Moonshine, complications with spaying are relatively low, so I guess many people just don't think that something so awful would happen. You and what would have been her new mummy must have been devastated, at least she has been nice with regards to the deposit. (Moonshine is a lovely name BTW) 

Lastly, having your house broken into - I just cannot imagine how that would feel on it's own, let alone with everything else going on. What bloody scumbags. Thank God nothing valuable was taken. Not that that's really justifying it- the burglers still deserve to rot. 

Keep us updated on Yuki


----------



## delca1

Please don't feel guilty, it's not your fault. Try and focus on Yuki who is doing so well again  

R.I.P Moonshadow 

As for being broken in to, I'm glad nothing too valuable was taken and that you are all safe. Let's hope they catch the scum that did it.


----------



## Cazzer

So sorry to hear about about poor Moonshadow. overjoyed to hear though that Yuki is better.

Sounds as though you are having a terrible time as well. Hope it gets better x


----------



## Crushmer

dustinedan2 said:


> This is owing to the fact that if two 'rumpy' cats are allowed to continuously breed, they eventually produce litters with severely deformed kittens.


'rumpy' cats?? What do you mean by this?
And "continuously breed" ?? This was only their second litter! And last one!!

"produce litters with severely deformed kittens"?? 1 defomed kitten who was very much loved :-(


----------



## welshjet

dustinedan2 said:


> This is owing to the fact that if two 'rumpy' cats are allowed to continuously breed, they eventually produce litters with severely deformed kittens.


There is no need for this post  and have reported it.

Crushmer, hope all ok with you and the furbies xxx


----------



## Crushmer

welshjet said:


> There is no need for this post  and have reported it.
> 
> Crushmer, hope all ok with you and the furbies xxx


All is well here . All the furbies doing great and I have since stopped breeding after the loss of Yuki and Moonshaddow.
Thanks for caring


----------



## ChinaBlue

It's good to see you here again - though unfortunate in reply to that thoughtless uninformed poster. 

I hope you are all well. I still think of little Yuki from time to time. We know how much you loved Yuki and Moonshadow and grieved for their loss.

Did you get anywhere setting up your TNS operation?


----------



## Soupie

dustinedan2 said:


> This is owing to the fact that if two 'rumpy' cats are allowed to continuously breed, they eventually produce litters with severely deformed kittens.


It has nothing to do with Manx cats or the specific deformities you get from breeding two tailless Manx together.

The original kitten was a Siamese. Please read the thread before making hurtful and incorrect accusations.

Fuming.


----------



## Crushmer

ChinaBlue said:


> It's good to see you here again - though unfortunate in reply to that thoughtless uninformed poster.
> 
> I hope you are all well. I still think of little Yuki from time to time. We know how much you loved Yuki and Moonshadow and grieved for their loss.
> 
> Did you get anywhere setting up your TNS operation?


I have not been able to start TNS unfortunately, due to funds and lack of people wanting to help. But I am helping where I can, doing rescue. Have 8 rescues in my care at the moment, 3 adults and 5 kittens. I do believe some day I will be able do do more and start TNS, just not now.


----------



## PetloverJo

Welcome back Crushmer so lovely to see you post again.


----------



## koekemakranka

Crushmer said:


> I have not been able to start TNS unfortunately, due to funds and lack of people wanting to help. But I am helping where I can, doing rescue. Have 8 rescues in my care at the moment, 3 adults and 5 kittens. I do believe some day I will be able do do more and start TNS, just not now.


Hi Crushmer, welcome back. I am involved in TNS. A good website to look at in that of the National Cat Action Taskforce (NCAT) Welcome to the National Cat Action Taskforce (NCat) . They may be able to assist or refer you to an organisation in your area. Trappers and fosterers are always highly sought after. I know Anneke and Trisha well and can attest that they are remarkable women who do amazing things in cat rescue.


----------



## Crushmer

koekemakranka said:


> Hi Crushmer, welcome back. I am involved in TNS. A good website to look at in that of the National Cat Action Taskforce (NCAT) Welcome to the National Cat Action Taskforce (NCat) . They may be able to assist or refer you to an organisation in your area. Trappers and fosterers are always highly sought after. I know Anneke and Trisha well and can attest that they are remarkable women who do amazing things in cat rescue.


Thank you koekemakranka, I will definitely contact them some time. The thing is, there is no one doing TNS in my area...


----------



## koekemakranka

Crushmer said:


> Thank you koekemakranka, I will definitely contact them some time. The thing is, there is no one doing TNS in my area...


You may be surprised. I also thought I was alone, but other people may be working alone and thinking they are alone as well. The NCAT may know of someone who can assist or a vet who can help. You never know.


----------



## Crushmer

koekemakranka said:


> Hi Crushmer, welcome back. I am involved in TNS. A good website to look at in that of the National Cat Action Taskforce (NCAT) Welcome to the National Cat Action Taskforce (NCat) . They may be able to assist or refer you to an organisation in your area. Trappers and fosterers are always highly sought after. I know Anneke and Trisha well and can attest that they are remarkable women who do amazing things in cat rescue.


Just read this on their website: 
"Due to the large number of applicants already accepted as Beneficiaries, and the difficulties entailed in fundraising in a time of economic recession, the NCat team regrets that it will not be able to accept new Beneficiaries for the foreseeable future"

That's the problem, funds funds funds!!


----------

